# Pony Trekking



## Princess16 (26 May 2016)

Hi I'm thinking of going on an organised pony trek. Someone has mentioned Kingsbury Park - has anyone been? 

Or can you recommend any other good places in BIrmingham/Warwick/Solihull area.

Thanks


----------



## applecart14 (31 May 2016)

http://www.duntonstables.co.uk/

these people do pony trekking around Kingsbury Water Park.


http://www.birmingham.gov.uk/ponytrekking

This is a link to trekking at Woodgate Valley, Birmingham.

another who does pony trekking Beoley way.  http://beoleyequestriancentre.co.uk/about.html

and finally good old fashioned Yellow Pages  https://www.yell.com/s/pony+trekking-west+midlands.html


----------



## JulesRules (31 May 2016)

I've been to Kingsbury with friends. It was good and I rode a lovely coloured mare.

I've also been to a place at Cannock that was a nice ride


----------

